# Minot......



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I bees checking on my Derby dog while running a hunt test this weekend.Good luck to all Gwen's babies......Maybe we could sweep ! Buster first of course ;-)


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

I trained with the Babies for a few weeks up in Webb and they all look real good. On a given day any one could win!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any news on the Q?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Caught in traffic and missed my flight out of Chicago O'Hare so all I have to do tonight is wonder how everyone did today. I am sitting in the terminal and waiting 5 hours for the next flight. I sure hope that someone has Open and Q news to share.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Sitting waiting on news at "Home". Gwen, if I hear any news i'll post. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

The Derby was called after 3.
Steve Blyth 1st and 2nd
Roger Weller 3rd Crew River Lucky to the Max
Charlie Moody 4th with Vegas
Charlie got jams with Tux and Farmer but I don't know anything else


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats on the pups Gwen! Those 4 are going to be fun to follow this fall.

Bill Billups


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to send out a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Brad Bellmore for his dog Edge winning the AM this weekend!!! This adds the AFC to the already title of FC to her name.

Roger Weller did a fantastic job of handling this weekend in Brads absence to the win.

GREAT JOB to both guys!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open
1st Farmer
2nd Moody 
3rd Farmer
4th Farmer


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go _FC *AFC* Machthree's Edge_, Roger and Brad!!! That's GREAT news!!!! 

_Congrats to all!!!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Jenn said:


> Way to go _FC *AFC* Machthree's Edge_, Roger and Brad!!! That's GREAT news!!!!
> 
> _Congrats to all!!!_
> _Paul & Jenn_



Way to go! Talking with Brad's son Tyler this afternoon, he said that this is the 7th time Edge has placed or Jammed in an All Age stake with a different handler. Simply amazing year for that girl, titling FC and AFC this year!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Brad, Roger & Edge!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Amateur and Open Results:

Open:

1. Cash - Farmer/Mealman
2. Yates - Moody/Broussard
3. Morey - Farmer/Rosenblum
4. Boots - Farmer/Hayes
RJ. Aero - Furin
Jams - 62, 34, 22, 18, 14, 36

Amateur:

1. Edge - Weller
2. Pearl - Caire
3. Dixie - Broussard
4. Cash - Mealman
RJ. Dancer - Hays
Jams - 42, 13

Great trial, nice grounds, good judging and a wonderful club full of great workers. Thanks for a super weekend!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Cash & Morey both became FC by placing in the trial! I believe that also qualified morey for the national open.
Steve


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Cash Mealman--new FC!! That darn 1/2 point is out of the way!

Way to go Edge and Morey and all! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mealman said:


> Cash & Morey both became FC by placing in the trial! I believe that also qualified morey for the national open.
> Steve


Huge congrats on FC Cash & FC Morey. Hopefully Rush gets the win while he's up there.

Also way to go Boots & Pearl. Pearl can't be far from getting those titles.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone my Dad and I are very excited to say the least. The club in Minot put on a great trial and the workers were awesome.

Big congrats to Kyle Broussard on placing both in the Open and the Am. Kyle you have some very nice dogs.

Steve


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to thank my son Eddie Krueger for the wonderful birthday gift. He handled my 2 derby dogs for me this weekend and won the derby with Frosty and got a jam with Mahria. Eddie is learning a lot working for Steve Blythe at Lone Willow Kennels. Thanks for the great birth day gift it was very special receiving the news at my birthday/retirement party. Everyone at the party toasted you all. E M Krueger


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to both Ed's, Ed and Eddie on the win in derby with Frosty. What a dog!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Steve! Congratulations!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Steve. It was a good weekend and made the trip worthwhile. Cash looked really good also through some very challenging tests. 

Just as an aside, when I turned the rental car in this morning the guy looked at me, shook his head and said that he didn't think hunting season had started this early. Two dogs loose in a rental all weekend sure does take that "new" smell out of a vehicle.

Kyle


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Kyle B said:


> Amateur and Open Results:
> 
> Open:
> 
> ...


Congrats on Cash's FC!!! Great news!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open
> 1st Farmer
> 2nd Moody
> 3rd Farmer
> 4th Farmer


Hey Gwen - good going with your pups - just signed on and am just getting back from family re-union- see ya this fall - Lorraine and Larry S.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Roger Weller and Brad with Edge - he is one fine animal and CAN DO!!!
Lorraine


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Kyle, Yates and Dixie Darlin!


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to the 4th place finisher in the Open Boots on your first open placement! Way to go Team Farmer!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Boots also got a 4th @ Centennial this spring.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Way to go Kyle, two dogs in da money!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Kyle and Charlie,also Wally with Vegas.My baby went out with a long hunt on the flier....did well on memory bird in the Derby.Thinkin it musta been a heck of a long hunt to get the boot in the first series !!!


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Congrats Kyle on a good weekend.


----------

